# Adoption in Cambridgeshire



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hello. 

New to Adoption route, think i have reached the end of the fertility road, I think I am ready to turn the corner. But i am trying to gather infomation. And dont even know which way to go... Have googled it, and im just lost. I dont know what i should do first. Who do i speak to. Ive tried Googling Cambridgeshire adoption and the stuff im getting im not sure if its right.... Anyone please help!! Point me in the right direction to get us started, xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Although you may not want to read the forums on there (at least not until you have a toddler in the house who's making you tear out your hair!) you can find a list of adoption agencies and local authority contacts in your area in the information section at Adoption UK.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello 

You'll find a list of useful links in the adoption resource area:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php

And here is a link to some info in your area 

http://www.cambridgeshire.gov.uk/childrenyoungpeople/socialcare/adoption/apply/default.htm

Hope that helps 

Bx

/links


----------

